# Moving to Erie, PA - need practical tips!



## Mena (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, 
My partner and I are moving to Erie in the next couple of months (date is still being determined by his employer). I'm American and he is Belgian. I know I should know most things about the US and all the things we need to think about, but, in fact, I don't. I have lived outstide of the States for the better part of 10 years and moved away right after finishing college. So, I have very little idea how to set-up a life in the US or the things I should be considering. So, I'm looking for a little help here.

I would like some info on practical things or things that I might not be even thinking about. Any info could/would help.

Things I'm currently considering are:
-what are the better parts of Erie and its surroundings to live?

-is it possible to rent nice, new homes or townhouses?

-what things do we need to consider for insurance both for ourselves/property?

-what is needed for an expat to open a bank account? Any special documentation?

-we have no credit hisorty in the US - how do we go about discussing/setting up finances and getting loans?

-At this point, my company has made no decision to transfer me. Currently I work as a European Accounts Manager in E-commerce and I speak fluent French. What are the job opportunities/potential opportunties out there for me? What is the job market like in Erie and its surroundings?

-Any other things that are not on my list that I should consider?

I would truly appreciate the help. This move has come up quickly and we are feeling overwhelmed with the things to do here to get ready and the things we need to think of in setting up a life over there!

xx
Mena


----------



## Beth_Zimmer (May 23, 2011)

*Welcome to Erie!*

Mena,

Feel free to contact me via email or call me at 814.454.4322 x224

I'll be happy to help you. If I don't have answers, I can connect you to those that do!

I live in Erie and have all of my life. I work for an HR consulting firm. We help new residents assimilate in to Erie on a regular basis.

Kind regards,

Beth Zimmerlane:


----------



## Mena (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Beth, 
Thanks. I will defintely be in touch. We're hoping to know more about dates later this week and when we do, I'll contact you. We're going to need some help in assimilating ourselves and making this transition.

I appreciate your repsonse.
Talk to you soon.
Menaka



Beth_Zimmer said:


> Mena,
> 
> Feel free to contact me via email or call me at 814.454.4322 x224
> 
> ...


----------



## Beth_Zimmer (May 23, 2011)

*Erie*

Where will your husband be working?





Mena said:


> Hi Beth,
> Thanks. I will defintely be in touch. We're hoping to know more about dates later this week and when we do, I'll contact you. We're going to need some help in assimilating ourselves and making this transition.
> 
> I appreciate your repsonse.
> ...


----------



## Mena (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd prefer not disclose that just yet as there are some things that need to be finalized first, but I'll update you when we speak (hopefully) later this week.
Menaka



Beth_Zimmer said:


> Where will your husband be working?


----------



## Mena (Jan 10, 2010)

Your profile states your originally from Belgium... whereabouts?



Mena said:


> I'd prefer not disclose that just yet as there are some things that need to be finalized first, but I'll update you when we speak (hopefully) later this week.
> Menaka


----------



## Beth_Zimmer (May 23, 2011)

*Erie*

No problem; just curious! I probably know the folks there and may be able to share some insights.

By the way, Erie is a great place to be! 

Are you on Facebook or LinkedIn? We can connect and you can start familiarizing yourself with some of the people and "goings on".



Mena said:


> I'd prefer not disclose that just yet as there are some things that need to be finalized first, but I'll update you when we speak (hopefully) later this week.
> Menaka


----------



## Mena (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi beth, 
Can you send me a private email address for you? i'd rather give you my info via a pm, as I'd still prefer to be discreet about all of this for now.
Thanks!
Mena



Beth_Zimmer said:


> No problem; just curious! I probably know the folks there and may be able to share some insights.
> 
> By the way, Erie is a great place to be!
> 
> Are you on Facebook or LinkedIn? We can connect and you can start familiarizing yourself with some of the people and "goings on".


----------



## Beth_Zimmer (May 23, 2011)

[email protected] . com


----------

